# Alien sighting in Florida



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:eekien:

http://www.nbc-2.com/Global/story.asp?S=10841013


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow...i'd love to see the footprint...are they sure its an alien?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JT, weren't you just on vacation there?


----------

